# Old compound string



## hargesc (Aug 14, 2006)

dacron is what I have on my old martin


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Strings were dacron on the whitetail. I think factory length was 37", but you should confirm that measurement with others and not take my word for it.


----------



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

RealDakota said:


> Strings were dacron on the whitetail. I think factory length was 37", but you should confirm that measurement with others and not take my word for it.


I'm pretty sure it is a 39" string. I don't have mine here with me to check. Anybody know for sure? If it was 37" I know where I coud get a cheap string.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

You can look here and see if you find the info to your liking. [email protected]

If I looked at it right your bow calls for a 39" string, probably dacron. Not knowing the make of the limbs it may not take the stress of fastflight material. Even so, the only thing you would loose by using dacron would be some speed.


----------

